# Jumping the gun? (Mt. Evans)



## bike supremacist

It's probably a bit early to be getting up on Mt Evans, but nevertheless the road is open now so I was wondering if anyone has been up the road recently. If so, how are road conditions and was it brutally cold still? Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## C-40

*a little early....*

One web site says to expect the temp at the summit to be 21-35 degrees colder than Idaho Springs predicted high. The warmest temperature ever recorded is only about 64 degrees. I've been up 6 times and seen 38-54. The 38 in mid August sucked.


----------



## crayola

I got as far as Echo Lake yesterday morning, where it was a toasty 55F or so. Road perfectly fine to that point. Am planning on going 'all the way' next weekend, will report back if I make it.


----------



## bike supremacist

Awesome, thanks so much. Any updates would be great.


----------



## DLine

Yes, a repot would be much appreciated. A group is planning on going to the top on June 29th, and some perspective would be good. Thanks.


----------



## WAZCO

crayola said:


> I got as far as Echo Lake yesterday morning, where it was a toasty 55F or so. Road perfectly fine to that point. Am planning on going 'all the way' next weekend, will report back if I make it.


I might see you. Heading up Sunday and guide some riders up. Will take picts and post them here.


----------



## Sherpa23

I am game for riding up Sunday if someone wants to go. We can meet up wherever along the way. I can ride from my house in the Hilltop/Cherry Creek area to Golden/Lookout via downtown (or maybe Mt. Vernon Canyon road), then to the base of Squaw, go to Echo Lake, then to the top. Then back home. It's kind of too much to do without company so if someone is up for it, I'll do it. We can meet anywhere along the way that's convenient - although preferably not later in the ride than the base of Lookout or at the very worst, the base of Squaw. Plus I'm not really a climber so there's no real point in my doing it other than the miles and the mental challenge.

I did this a few years ago but went up High Grade then around to Evergreen, then to the base of Squaw, then to the top of Mt. E. I came down Morrison canyon from Evergreen and rode back home on the path. There was a lot of traversing that was a waste of time. Doing it via Lookout or Mt. Vernon Canyon would be a lot better.

I could probably use a long day of hills and this could be fun with some people (as long as everyone has a sense of humour, anyway).


----------



## Sherpa23

Sherpa23 said:


> I am game for riding up Sunday if someone wants to go. We can meet up wherever along the way. I can ride from my house in the Hilltop/Cherry Creek area to Golden/Lookout via downtown (or maybe Mt. Vernon Canyon road), then to the base of Squaw, go to Echo Lake, then to the top. Then back home. It's kind of too much to do without company so if someone is up for it, I'll do it. We can meet anywhere along the way that's convenient - although preferably not later in the ride than the base of Lookout or at the very worst, the base of Squaw. Plus I'm not really a climber so there's no real point in my doing it other than the miles and the mental challenge.
> 
> I did this a few years ago but went up High Grade then around to Evergreen, then to the base of Squaw, then to the top of Mt. E. I came down Morrison canyon from Evergreen and rode back home on the path. There was a lot of traversing that was a waste of time. Doing it via Lookout or Mt. Vernon Canyon would be a lot better.
> 
> I could probably use a long day of hills and this could be fun with some people (as long as everyone has a sense of humour, anyway).



Okay, I'm making a go of it tomorrow. I have one friend who's committed to meeting me in Golden and heading to the top of Squaw. If I can't talk him into it, I'll have to do Squaw to the top of Mt. E alone. If anyone is interested in doing this, I should be hitting the Starbucks in Golden around 8:30a and heading up Lookout.


----------



## crayola

I have some afternoon commitments so will be chea^H^H^H^H starting from Idaho Springs at about 8am, and we'll see how far we get. I see there's a sprinkling of snow in the Evans overnight forecast. Dress warmly!


----------



## Sherpa23

crayola said:


> I have some afternoon commitments so will be chea^H^H^H^H starting from Idaho Springs at about 8am, and we'll see how far we get. I see there's a sprinkling of snow in the Evans overnight forecast. Dress warmly!


Slight change. Due to the weather, I am going to have to stash clothes somewhere so I'll be riding from my house with a backpack of warm clothes and will drop them off at someone's house along the way. Hopefully, they can meet me at the top of Squaw with them later in the day. If there's going to be snow at the top of Mt. E, the whole thing will be dicey.

Anyways, I mapped it out. It's a 145 mile round trip. A little long but if the weather's good, it should make for a fun day. I just like riding my bike.


----------



## Sherpa23

Wow. It's really raining down here. The weather shows (it looks like anyway) that it's snowing at the top of both Mt. E and Squaw. We're going to have to postpone this for another Sunday.

EDIT: just got a new report and things are clearing up. I'll leave in 30 minutes and make for the top of Squaw. If the weather looks good, I'll probably go up to the top of Mt. E. The nice thing is that if the weather comes in again, or the road is closed, I can just turn around and head back.


----------



## Sherpa23

6 hours and 15 minutes round trip, 125 miles. Went to the top of Squaw and a little past but decided not to go up the top half of Mt . Evans. No snow but it was clouding up badly and very, very windy and temps in the 40's. I was told it was 37 at the top of Mt. Evans. Due to the late start, I didn't want to risk it. The right decision, I think. I almost got blown off on the way down because the wind was so bad.

Anyway, I am going to try this again on a Sunday where there's no racing (or at least nothing that I can win, like another hill climb). It was pretty fun, other than the wind.


----------



## WAZCO

Sherpa23 said:


> Wow. It's really raining down here. The weather shows (it looks like anyway) that it's snowing at the top of both Mt. E and Squaw. We're going to have to postpone this for another Sunday.
> 
> EDIT: just got a new report and things are clearing up. I'll leave in 30 minutes and make for the top of Squaw. If the weather looks good, I'll probably go up to the top of Mt. E. The nice thing is that if the weather comes in again, or the road is closed, I can just turn around and head back.


I started at Evergreen-through Squaw pass and got to Echo Lake in hour and half. Paid my entry fee even though the Uncle Jesse the forest ranger warned our group of 8 riders that it was very wind beyound the tree line. We was indeed correct. At mile marker 4 we were force to turn around since the 20 mph wind was blarring right at us. One of our guys was swipe w/ side wind on the way down and got some good road rash. Squaw pass showed some great scenery!


----------



## black cross

Sorry to ask, but as an out of stater, Kansan, where is squaw pass? I am planning on being in the Denver area in August and would like to try Mt. Evans, and any other passes in the area.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

black cross said:


> Sorry to ask, but as an out of stater, Kansan, where is squaw pass? I am planning on being in the Denver area in August and would like to try Mt. Evans, and any other passes in the area.


Squaw pass is located out of Evergreen. If you do Evans from Evergreen you go over Squaw first. Evans is not a pass (highest paved road in the US I believe). It is an out and back. You can also do Evans from Idaho Springs and back. Weather can be unpredictable at any time of year at that altitude so be prepared.


----------



## John Nelson

And take money with you. They charge to use Mount Evans road, even for bicycles ($3 last time I was there). And there is no water at the top, so take plenty with you.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

John Nelson said:


> And take money with you. They charge to use Mount Evans road, even for bicycles ($3 last time I was there). And there is no water at the top, so take plenty with you.


Oxygen bottle might not be a bad idea either. At 14k+ feet you will feel it.


----------



## black cross

What is the gearing of choice for Mt. E? I know everyone has their favorite, but coming from Kansas, I might need to get a different gear range, or bring my cross bike with a compact crank.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

black cross said:


> What is the gearing of choice for Mt. E? I know everyone has their favorite, but coming from Kansas, I might need to get a different gear range, or bring my cross bike with a compact crank.


It's not that steep (maybe 5% average) but it's long and the altitude will get to you. Have a few extra gears for when you get tired. Pros race it with a 39x25 or even a 23.


----------



## DonkeyMan

WAZCO said:


> I might see you. Heading up Sunday and guide some riders up. Will take picts and post them here.


Too Windy


----------



## Sherpa23

black cross said:


> What is the gearing of choice for Mt. E? I know everyone has their favorite, but coming from Kansas, I might need to get a different gear range, or bring my cross bike with a compact crank.


I do it with my 41x23. Not the best choice but I don't have any problems with it. I think that depending on how strong you are, a 39x25 would be the right choice. You'll hardly need the 25 but it's nice to have for three or four corners. As Bocephus said, it's not very steep - it's just relentless and the exposure is a huge factor.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Sherpa23 said:


> I do it with my 41x23. Not the best choice but I don't have any problems with it. I think that depending on how strong you are, a 39x25 would be the right choice. You'll hardly need the 25 but it's nice to have for three or four corners. As Bocephus said, it's not very steep - it's just relentless and the exposure is a huge factor.


I've only raced it before and that's a lot different that just riding up it casually. I always had a 12x25 casette and if you had to hit anywhere near your 25 you were cooked anyway, but better than blowing up at altitude. If you blow you'll never recover. My best time was 2:35 from the Idaho Spgs High school...pro 1-2s do it under 1:45. The descent back down is really long and usually cold. I rode down the first year I raced and it felt like it took forever and I froze my butt off. After that I arranged to get a ride back to town. Go early...weather almost always bad in the late afternoons.


----------



## Sherpa23

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I've only raced it before and that's a lot different that just riding up it casually. I always had a 12x25 casette and if you had to hit anywhere near your 25 you were cooked anyway, but better than blowing up at altitude. If you blow you'll never recover. My best time was 2:35 from the Idaho Spgs High school...pro 1-2s do it under 1:45. The descent back down is really long and usually cold. I rode down the first year I raced and it felt like it took forever and I froze my butt off. After that I arranged to get a ride back to town. Go early...weather almost always bad in the late afternoons.


You're more or less right - depending on your leg speed, if you have to use the lower gears, that's bad. Near the top, though, there are some turns where you need to keep the momentum and I remember briefly wishing that maybe I had something a little better than the 23 - although I use a 41 chain ring. I can't climb that well with a 39.

SOME Pro/1/2s do it in under 1:45. I've never broken 1:55. I'm not a climber but still, it sucks to know that you're getting blown away by that much. I did blow up once badly, though, and finished way back (bonked, too). That was terrible. 

I don't do that race anymore (although I might consider it this year). Now, if I ride it, I'll just make it an epic ride and go from home and get there via Squaw. It seems like much more fun, although the Idaho Springs route is pretty cool.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Sherpa23 said:


> You're more or less right - depending on your leg speed, if you have to use the lower gears, that's bad. Near the top, though, there are some turns where you need to keep the momentum and I remember briefly wishing that maybe I had something a little better than the 23 - although I use a 41 chain ring. I can't climb that well with a 39.
> 
> SOME Pro/1/2s do it in under 1:45. I've never broken 1:55. I'm not a climber but still, it sucks to know that you're getting blown away by that much. I did blow up once badly, though, and finished way back (bonked, too). That was terrible.
> 
> I don't do that race anymore (although I might consider it this year). Now, if I ride it, I'll just make it an epic ride and go from home and get there via Squaw. It seems like much more fun, although the Idaho Springs route is pretty cool.


If you can do it under 2 hours you're a climbing god in my book. I think the record is slightly under 1:45. Haven't done it for a while, but I recall those switchbacks above treeline seem endless.


----------



## bike supremacist

Hey All,

I did Sherpa23's exact route today (nearly, I live on 8th and Emerson). Left at 6:15am and had good weather basically all day. Wind near the summit was an issue, more of an annoyance than anything though. Road conditions were pretty superb (ignoring the decrepit condition of the road itself); snow in some spots near the top but there was always an open line. If you can get good weather then everything else is a go. Ride safe and take care.

-bH


----------



## Sherpa23

bike supremacist said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I did Sherpa23's exact route today (nearly, I live on 8th and Emerson). Left at 6:15am and had good weather basically all day. Wind near the summit was an issue, more of an annoyance than anything though. Road conditions were pretty superb (ignoring the decrepit condition of the road itself); snow in some spots near the top but there was always an open line. If you can get good weather then everything else is a go. Ride safe and take care.
> 
> -bH


A neighbour? Sweeet. Up for doing the full thing with Mount Evans sometime in the next 3 weeks? It would be great to find someone nearby who would be up for that.


----------



## C-40

*you are a stud...*

Tom Danielson dropped the record time to 1:41:42 in 2004. Before that is was just under 1:50. Vaughters did it in 1:49:29 in 2003. Of course the winds play big part in how fast his route can be ridden. Favorable winds can cut the time by 5-15 minutes, and unfavorable can send you down the mountain, seeking shelter.

A non-pro (I assume) says "I'm not a climber", but does it in under 2 hours? I'd say you're humble, but have to laugh at the suggestion that someone from Kansas (of unknown age and ability) can come here and ride it with a 39/25 low gear, I suppose it's possible, but not likely to be comfortable. The altitude alone would be a killer for folks not already living at 5,000+ altitude. I moved here from the Kansas City area myself (at age 50). It took me weeks to acclimate to the altitude. I never needed a gear lower than a 39/21 in the Kansas City area, but even steep hills there were short, so pedaling standing was usually the fastest way to the top. 

FWIW, my best time at age 53 was 2:35 (solo, not racing), but I honestly used a 53/39/28 triple with a 12-25. I alternated standing in the 39T ring with seated pedaling in the 28T and I did spin the 28/25 a few times, particularly near the end when I had nothing left.

This year, at age 55, I'm going to use by 50/34 with an 11-25 and I know the 34/25 will see use when I'm pedaling seated. I am a spinner though. I try to pedal at 75-85 if at all possible. I'm getting better at mashing a bigger gear since my last knee surgery, but so far, the bigger gears are not making me any faster. It's just a different way to do the same thing.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

C-40 said:


> FWIW, my best time at age 53 was 2:35 (solo, not racing), but I honestly used a 53/39/28 triple with a 12-25. I alternated standing in the 39T ring with seated pedaling in the 28T and I did spin the 28/25 a few times, particularly near the end when I had nothing left.


Did you start from the Idaho spgs HS parking lot where the race starts from? I did about the same time as you for best--I don't think I ever was under 10MPH and my heart rate was redlined pretty much all the way. It's a tough climb.


----------



## sevencycle

I am 50 and do it with 39/27 no problem.I am 130lbs. with a 13lb. bike.less than 2 1/2 hours.I almost died doing it when a bicycle hit me head on (and left me) while training for Bob Cook race...ouch


----------



## Sherpa23

C-40 said:


> A non-pro (I assume) says "I'm not a climber", but does it in under 2 hours?



Non-pro now but, in full disclosure, I used to race as a pro and did race very briefly in Europe for a TdF team. But I was not even close to the top guys on the team and was never good enough to get a road contract from them - only good enough to fill in when the rules allowed. I used to get beaten badly in the hilliest races. I was never in contention for the win at Mt. Evans and one year, knowing that I had no chance, I rode in support of JV when he tried to set the record. I just hammered that bottom section to keep the speed high and help him get to the real climbing parts as quickly as possible. I just went as hard as I could and blew up before Echo Lake. I didn't even finish. So it may sound cool that I've done that climb in less than two hours but know that I have never been anywhere close to the lead and nowhere close the best finishers. Just another mediocre pro when it came to the hills.

I don't know what I would do if I did it now. I think that could probably do it about two hours but who knows. Maybe I'll do the race this year and see. I will say this, though: if I can do under 2:40 when I'm over 50, that will be a pretty spectacular deed. Gearing is irrelevant; it's all about the ability to sustain the effort and the speed using whatever tools feel best.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Sherpa23 said:


> Non-pro now but, in full disclosure, I used to race as a pro and did race very briefly in Europe for a TdF team. But I was not even close to the top guys on the team and was never good enough to get a road contract from them - only good enough to fill in when the rules allowed. I used to get beaten badly in the hilliest races. I was never in contention for the win at Mt. Evans and one year, knowing that I had no chance, I rode in support of JV when he tried to set the record. I just hammered that bottom section to keep the speed high and help him get to the real climbing parts as quickly as possible. I just went as hard as I could and blew up before Echo Lake. I didn't even finish. So it may sound cool that I've done that climb in less than two hours but know that I was nowhere close to the lead and nowhere close the best finishers.
> 
> I don't know what I would do if I did it now. I think that could probably do it about two hours but who knows. Maybe I'll do the race this year and see. I will say this, though: if I can do under 2:40 when I'm over 50, that will be a pretty spectacular deed. Gearing is irrelevant; it's all about the ability to sustain the effort and the speed using whatever tools feel best.


There was (is?) one guy in his late 70s that does that race every year. I think he does it under 2:30. Amazing.

65+ results from last year

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="6" align="left" bgcolor="#999999">SM 65+</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 1</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Shaw, Ed</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Team Rio Grande</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 2:40:54</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 2</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Gustafson, Andrew </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Unattached</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 2:50:11</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 0:09:17</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 3</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Scannell, Fran</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Schwab Cycles Racing Team</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 2:50:49</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 0:09:55</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 4</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Bickel, David</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> COBRAS</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 3:47:28</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 1:06:34</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 5</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Mitchell, David</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> COBRAS</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 3:49:38</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 1:08:44</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 6</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Beck, J. Robert </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Midwest Masters Cycling Team</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 3:50:58</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 1:10:04</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Sherpa23

Bocephus Jones II said:


> There was (is?) one guy in his late 70s that does that race every year. I think he does it under 2:30. Amazing.
> 
> 65+ results from last year
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="6" align="left" bgcolor="#999999">SM 65+</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 1</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Shaw, Ed</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Team Rio Grande</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 2:40:54</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 2</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Gustafson, Andrew </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Unattached</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 2:50:11</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 0:09:17</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 3</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Scannell, Fran</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Schwab Cycles Racing Team</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 2:50:49</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 0:09:55</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 4</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Bickel, David</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> COBRAS</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 3:47:28</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 1:06:34</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 5</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Mitchell, David</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> COBRAS</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 3:49:38</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 1:08:44</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 6</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Beck, J. Robert </td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> Midwest Masters Cycling Team</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 3:50:58</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="left"> 1:10:04</td></tr></tbody></table>


Studs. Seriously.


----------



## C-40

*yes....*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Did you start from the Idaho spgs HS parking lot where the race starts from? I did about the same time as you for best--I don't think I ever was under 10MPH and my heart rate was redlined pretty much all the way. It's a tough climb.



2:35 over the 28 mile route is only a 10.83 mph average. The first 5-6 miles don't involve much climbing and help to make up for the areas where I'm sure that I was down to 8mph, at least briefly. And then there's the slight downhill section at high elevation. It's not long, but it does provide a bit of relief.

As a note of interest about gearing, a compact crank user has the same ratio in a 34/19 as the oddball 41/23 low that's been discussed. That means that all of the climbing ratios will be about the same, except a compact user will have 2-3 more low gears. I do better spinning than mashing, but I'm working toward the opposite direction, now that both of my knees are working. I had one knee surgery in the spring of the year I did my best ride, but last year I had to have another surgery in midseason, so I didn't even bother trying Mt. Evans. I've still never done it in peak form. 

The 2:35 that I did was my best and the only time when I really attacked the route like a person might in a race. Even then, I had no one to draft on or pace, so perhaps I could do better with others around. The worst mistake you can make however, is trying to pace someone who's obviously faster. Watch that HRM! At my age, my max has fallen from around 200 to 183, but if I get serious I can still maintain about 175 for a long time. Something around 168 is a very sustainable pace for me.

If the winds are blowing very hard on the day of any attempt, you can forget about setting a PB. 

I notice that last year Scott Moninger rode what I believe is his fastest time ever, by about 6 minutes. Either he's getting better in his old age, or the conditions were quite favorable.


----------



## crayola

If anyone is unfamiliar with the climb, I finally did it this morning. I'm no Climbing Hero by any means but here are some observations that might help someone attempting it for the first time -

First, the road is in pretty decent shape considering the altitude. From Idaho Springs (my chosen starting point; I hear Evergreen/Squaw Pass is prettier) to Echo Lake it is fine, just a little sand on the switchbacks. Above Echo Lake it starts to get a little uneven, and you have to watch out for the occasional sink hole that could cause some nasty damage to the unwary. In the vicinity of Summit Lake there is a lot of undulation, holes, cracks etc, and this section should be approached with caution. From Summit Lake to the top the road is criss-crossed with multiple cracks that make for a painful ride without suspension. But it was all passable today. There are a few sections with quite a bit of snow by the side, but none on the road itself.

I managed Idaho Springs to Echo Lake in about 1h 20, which my GPS recorded as 11 miles although the road signs suggest it's nearer 14 - not sure what's going on there. This is a 3070 ft altitude gain and probably averaged about 6% gradient. After the first relatively flat 4 miles it's up all the way, with little respite. You pass two or three camp grounds with bathrooms, but no water. My cellphone lost its signal shortly after leaving Idaho Springs, but there were lots of other cyclists going both ways so I wasn't too worried about getting help if necessary.

At Echo Lake there is the Lodge, offering food & drink, plus free water from a faucet outside the building. Always a lot of cyclists hanging around here it would seem.

To get onto the road to Summit Lake you have to pay a $3 fee (and get a collectable souvenir ticket of sorts). The road then kicks up pretty quickly and skirts past the Mount Goliath nature center (lots of awesome bristlecone pine here, if you're taking notes). You then cross the timber line and from here on up it's positively lunar. If it's at all windy, beware.

I reached Summit Lake after another 1h, a distance of 8 or 9 miles depending on who you believe. Elevation gain 2200 feet, gradient about 5% with a couple of fast downhill sections that provide welcome relief. Very little shelter from wind or sun. I passed a guy walking his bike up the road here, but he said he didn't need any help... hope he made it.

There are bathrooms at Summit Lake but, as far as I could see, no water. Nice spot for a picnic.

The final section to the summit of Mt Evans took about 40 mins over 5 miles, 1300 ft elevation gain, 4-5% gradient but it feels more like 10-15% when you factor in the lack of oxygen. Lots of mean switchbacks , but there is the advantage (?) of being able to see the observatory at the summit from some distance out. Well, it motivated me at least.

No water at the top, but lots of tourists who might take pity on you. Total time for my ascent was just over 3 hours, and I wasn't really trying (had a hard ride yesterday, and still recovering from a crash a couple of weeks ago). I think I can do better next time.

Don't hang around at the top, the weather changes rapidly, and after noon there's the potential for some mean storms, apparently.

The descent is fast, cool, and quite bumpy, and burdened by motorists who will delight in stopping in the middle of the road to peer at the mountain goats. There is often no shoulder or guard rail, and some pretty scary drops over the edge. On the ascent I carried up arm & leg warmers, shoe covers, a wind-blocker jacket, a hat and glove liners, and wore all of them for the way down.

The views are awesome. Wish I'd taken my camera. Maybe next time.

There's a nice breakdown of the different gradients at http://mountevans.com/Mount-Evans-Things-Bicycling.HTML if anyone's interested.


----------



## tour

im game for this ride if anybody wants to go. i live in breck, so i can make it down most days with a little notice


----------



## wwicklund

*Route Question...*

Mt Vernon Canyon is the same as I70 and Colfax/40?

Where do you go when it appears to end at Genesee?

I would like to ride this at least to Squaw Pass from Denver in the morning.


----------



## John Nelson

When it ends, get on I70 for two exits (skipping the Chief Hosa exit). Get off again at Evergreen.


----------

